# DS Interview - The Librarian



## armyvern (4 Jan 2007)

Well, I see Good2Golf is leading by example again so I guess I'll giddy-up and go with it!!

*What brought you to Army.ca?*
Undoubtedly, a clothing question I ran across while surfing the net during one of my many hours of insomnia.

*What kept you here? * 
The people, the camaraderie, and the clothing questions, which never seem to stop.

*What made you consider becoming a Staff member here? * 
I was asked. Figured what the heck, I'm up anyway!!

*If you were CDS, what's the first thing you'd do? * 
Deploy me on another tour!!

*What is your favourite aspect of Army.ca? *  
It's usefulness. The camaraderie, the humor (and lack of it sometimes!), and it's ability to remain dedicated to professionalism.

*What is your least favourite aspect of Army.ca? * 
The disrespect which is sometimes shown by members towards other trades, environments, countries and cultures.  

*What do/did you enjoy most about the military lifestyle? * 
Everything. The moving, the operations, the fellowship, the professionalism displayed by soldiers and most of all, the lifelong friends. There truly is "no life like it."

*What do/did you enjoy least? * 
Coming across someone who joined the CF as a job, with no intent to deploy, who doesn't seem to realize that it's a lifestyle, not a job.

*What is your favourite war movie or scene? * 
The Longest Day. Absolutely.

*What book are you currently reading? * 
"Public Executions" as it contains material related to my great grandfather(to the nth power), Edward Wightman, who was the last man executed by being burned at the stake (for heresy, 1612) in England.1
*
What is your favourite quote? * 
A very wise man once told me, "Patience dear, it is a virtue you know."

*What is your favourite kind of music or favourite band? * 
None really, I've got everything from Bach, to Rammstein to Muddy Waters on my MP3 player.

*What is your favorite drink? (E.G. Coffee, Tea, Beer, other...?) * 
Well an Extra Large Black from Timmies will do it every time, followed closely by tequila.

*What do you do on your free time (other than Army.ca, of course)? * 
I am a Scout leader, life guard and insomniac. I'm learning how to work my digi-cam quite well and I read...a lot!!

*What do you do in the military?*
I have 19 years in the military (as of 12 Jan 07) and am a Supply Tech. I have been posted to Halifax, Petawawa, Gagetown (twice), Trenton and Charlottetown. I have a few tours, and quite few taskings and wear the Army uniform.

*Are you married? * 
Yes, to an RCR.

*Do you have any children? * 
Yes - One son who will soon be 1314, and a daughter who just turned 12.

*Do you have any pets? * 
1 dog, 3 cats, many goldfish. Although they all live with my husband and children right now as we are not posted together.

*What's the most memorable thing you have done or seen? * 
This is top secret. Those in my trade are probably aware of my most memorable 'moment.'  ;D

*Describe one thing you believe Army.ca visitors should know about you. * 
I try to be as helpful as I can on matters relating to Supply and am a very proud soldier, Supply Tech and Canadian. I strongly believe that all trades and environments are critical to the success of the Canadian Forces and that only by respecting all members of this great Team can we prosper.  



1Gawthorne, Nigel, _Public Executions: From Ancient Rome to the Present Day_. London:  
    Arcturus Publishing Ltd, 2006, p. 145-148.


----------



## gaspasser (4 Jan 2007)

Very interesting.  Thanks for sharing a part of your life,Vern.
YIS, BYT


----------



## armyvern (4 Jan 2007)

No problemo.

YIS
Vern


----------



## DFW2T (4 Jan 2007)

Hi ArmyVern.......Very interesting.  Uhm I think I may have gone to school with you.  I know this is not the place to but if could PM you I would love to know if you are who I think you are!  

Happy New year!
DFW2T


----------



## armyvern (4 Jan 2007)

DFW2T said:
			
		

> Hi ArmyVern.......Very interesting.  Uhm I think I may have gone to school with you.  I know this is not the place to but if could PM you I would love to know if you are who I think you are!
> 
> Happy New year!
> DFW2T



PM inbound.

No school talk here, I had some memorable moments there as well!!  ;D


----------



## manhole (4 Jan 2007)

Pleased to meet you!   I have been following your contributions to this forum for quite a while and am impressed with your comments which always add something positive/informative/humourous/thought-provoking to the topic at hand....and I thank you for all that


----------



## armyvern (4 Jan 2007)

fiddlehead said:
			
		

> Pleased to meet you!   I have been following your contributions to this forum for quite a while and am impressed with your comments which always add something positive/informative/humourous/thought-provoking to the topic at hand....and I thank you for all that



Thanks for that!! I do my best trying to help out, it's my job 24/7!!  ;D


----------



## scoutfinch (4 Jan 2007)

DFW2T said:
			
		

> Hi ArmyVern.......Very interesting.  Uhm I think I may have gone to school with you.  I know this is not the place to but if could PM you I would love to know if you are who I think you are!
> 
> Happy New year!
> DFW2T



Hmmmm... if you went to school with Vern, you went to school with me too!


----------



## armyvern (4 Jan 2007)

SamIAm said:
			
		

> Hmmmm... if you went to school with Vern, you went to school with me too!


PM inbound SIA...

I'm sure you know him too!!


----------



## geo (4 Jan 2007)

Hey Vern

Have a Happy New Year (yeah - the whole year) and many more

CHIMO!


----------



## BernDawg (4 Jan 2007)

Once again Vern ... You Rock!  One of these days I'm going to have to buy you and yours a coupla shots.
Later
Bern


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Jan 2007)

Hey Vern congrats on becoming part of the DS.


----------



## navymich (4 Jan 2007)

All hail Vern for cracking the boy's club of the DS world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(I don't think there are any other feminine ones are there?  I mean, besides that flyboy )

Great to have met you over the holidays.  Only proved further what an awesome person you are, and knowledgeable and approachable and and ........I could keep going.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Jan 2007)

Yes there have been two female DS for longer than I have been around.....


----------



## navymich (4 Jan 2007)

I stand corrected!  Well, congrats still on the new position Vern.  Er, maybe "position" is the wrong word?  :


----------



## GUNS (4 Jan 2007)

Congrads. Vern. Good decision in having you on DS staff.


----------



## warspite (4 Jan 2007)

Congratulations Vern ;D


----------



## Pea (4 Jan 2007)

Congrats Vern! You'll make one outstanding moderator... but I may be a bit biased since your my fave fellow redhead.  ;D


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (4 Jan 2007)

Congrats and blessings! ;D
Is it impertinent to ask why you chose your nickname? The Librarian? ???


----------



## armyvern (4 Jan 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Congrats and blessings! ;D
> Is it impertinent to ask why you chose your nickname? The Librarian? ???



I formerly had another moniker, but due to great looks and personality, changed it to be more "reflective" of my true self.  ;D

No. In all honesty, I just got glasses in the fall. Quite a few people at work, and here on the forum kept telling me that I now resembled a Librarian. I switched it out as a joke initially, but it has seemed to stick with me.


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Jan 2007)

Congrats on being a Mod, please, don't be the one to ban me  :crybaby: ( Michael now holding a tissue, soaked)  :dontpanic:


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (4 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> I formerly had another moniker, but due to great looks and personality, changed it to be more "reflective" of my true self.  ;D
> 
> No. In all honesty, I just got glasses in the fall. Quite a few people at work, and here on the forum kept telling me that I now resembled a Librarian. I switched it out as a joke initially, but it has seemed to stick with me.



Thanks. I thought there had to be an explanation. I enjoy your posts. Cheers  ;D


----------



## PoPo (4 Jan 2007)

Congratulations Vern....

PoPo


----------



## FredDaHead (4 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> *What book are you currently reading? *
> "Public Executions" as it contains material related to my great grandfather(to the nth power), Edward Wightman, who was the last man executed by being burned at the stake (for heresay, 1612) in England.1



Unless he was executed for gossiping about his neighbours, (hearsay) I believe you meant "heresy." 

Just had to nitpick.


----------



## armyvern (4 Jan 2007)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> Just had to nitpick.



 ;D you do it so well. Now it's edited.


----------



## Franko (4 Jan 2007)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/55426/post-506851.html#msg506851

Hmmm....wonder if The Librarian floats?      ;D

Regards

Edited for clarification


----------



## geo (4 Jan 2007)

Vern
Looking forward to your having to "discipline" your other half.........

All hail Vern the disciplinarian / Librarian


----------



## armyvern (4 Jan 2007)

OK, I have just clued in gentlemen!! I _may_ be a witch, but be very careful...I _may_ be worse!!  ;D

I strongly advise against testing your theory!!


----------



## FredDaHead (4 Jan 2007)

Vern the BN Disciplinator?

(Ok, so she's not black, or a Capt, or Air Farce, or American, but she could be almost like the disciplinator in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mhb97-J9gqE)


----------



## geo (4 Jan 2007)

Frederick +100
But Vern is all NCO!


----------



## Yrys (4 Jan 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Yes there have been two female DS for longer than I have been around.....



I'm curious, who are they?

... and grats Vern !


----------



## aesop081 (4 Jan 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> I'm curious, who are they?



Combat Medic and Brin11


----------



## honestyrules (4 Jan 2007)

Congrats to you, (armyvern/The Librarian)!

Keep up the good work, keep the info coming. As you mentioned in your first post on this thread, we need that "expertise" of yours ref. clothing issues, "scale of issue", and everything else!

Delavan


----------



## NL_engineer (5 Jan 2007)

Congrats Vern!!!  ;D


----------



## Jungle (5 Jan 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Yes there have been two female DS for longer than I have been around.....


Yeah, but you're still a newbie !!!   ;D


----------



## Yrys (9 Jan 2007)

Hey, now that you're DS, are you FINALLY

introduced us to your other web site :

http://www.thelibrarian.com/educationcentral/index_lander.jsp?portal_id=127&domain=thelibrarian.com&ppc=6343:88523:100928:::::

and your dvd :

http://alt.tnt.tv/librarian_return/index.html

?


----------



## armyvern (10 Jan 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Hey, now that you're DS, are you FINALLY
> 
> introduced us to your other web site :
> 
> ...



It wasn't me!! I _don't_ do videos and I really _do not _ work in a library. I just wear glasses.  ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> It wasn't me!! I _don't_ do videos and I really _do not _ work in a library. I just wear glasses.  ;D



Aww damn,

I guess my vote was a waste.

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (10 Jan 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I guess my vote was a waste.



Does this mean that you don't want me as your running mate anymore? You're dumping me??  :'(
I was quite looking forward to the new uniforms!!


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Jan 2007)

Hmmm,

Well, send me a video interview, or some pics and we will talk...

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (10 Jan 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Well, send me a video interview, or some pics and we will talk...



It isn't going to happen. Your loss...just when we had it all wrapped up too!!

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/55183.0.html


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (10 Jan 2007)

Congrats AV/The Librarian.  Ref RBDs post, do you by chance weigh the same as a duck?


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Jan 2007)

'oos betta 'an you?

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (13 Jan 2007)

All right

19 years today and I must be suffering from Oldsheimers too. I have just been MSN'd a link by a 13 year old to my original interview.

"MOM!!! I am going to be 14 soon...goofy!! You owe me a Wii now for my Birthday. LOL"

So, I have been busted by my son while sitting in another province. What the heck is a Wii??

Oh, and I have edited my interview to reflect said rugrats proper age.  :-[


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> What the heck is a Wii??



Its the new Nintendo game console.......their answer to xbox 360 and PS3


----------



## Sig_Des (13 Jan 2007)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> Its the new Nintendo game console.......their answer to xbox 360 and PS3



hell of a lot cheaper than the 360 and PS3, too...


----------



## Pea (13 Jan 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> hell of a lot cheaper than the 360 and PS3, too...



And it actually sounds pretty fun too! Vern, PM Red_Five about it. His kids have one and he was telling us about it in chat the other night.


----------



## armyvern (13 Jan 2007)

Thanks Pea.

How is this thing pronounced??

"we" or "why"

Just so I don't sound like a fool when I go get one.


----------



## Pea (13 Jan 2007)

"We"


----------



## Badanai (13 Jan 2007)

my buddy got one for christmas and the controls caught on fire and melted... I guess there is a recall on the controls


----------



## armyvern (1 Feb 2007)

Geo,

Please review this link...and your post very carefully!! It worked. I win!!  >

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/56884/post-521335.html#msg521335


----------



## CFR FCS (1 Feb 2007)

Librarian, glad you are on the DS list. You always had a concern for the troops well being and your leadership here will continue to benefit soldiers. Keep up the great work.

In case you haven't figure it out I was the user spy in Morrisburg!


----------



## armyvern (1 Feb 2007)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> Librarian, glad you are on the DS list. You always had a concern for the troops well being and your leadership here will continue to benefit soldiers. Keep up the great work.
> 
> In case you haven't figure it out I was the user spy in Morrisburg!



I haven't figured it out. The user spy in Morrisburg...

Egads!!! You have been witness then to one of my aforementioned moments that I said those who knew me would know!! 

I still don't have a clue who you are though!! But I promise not to show up late here....hung over maybe...but not late!!


----------



## armyvern (23 Mar 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> hell of a lot cheaper than the 360 and PS3, too...



All right everyone,

I have searched high and low for the darn aforementioned "Wii" for the son's 14th birthday. Ahem, apparently they do not exist anywhere outside of Japan on store shelves these days. 

Today, I cut out a pic of one and put it into his birthday card (hey I had nothing else to do all day...Mike... >) which he will receive this weekend at his party. Argghh. A pic of one.  

What's the story on these things? Too popular?? What's the waiting period like?? 6 months?? Do I need to be in line at a store at 0200hrs the day before a store gets them in?

That'll teach me to wait until 2 weeks before a birthday to pick up the gift I guess. I am frustrated and have called every single store on this Island to no avail.


----------



## p_imbeault (23 Mar 2007)

Vern you should run to a thrift store and try and find a super nintendo system. Get the camera ready when he tears open the box with all his friends around


----------



## armyvern (23 Mar 2007)

Uhmmm NO!!! 

He's a red head, I _know _ how well that would turn out.


----------



## p_imbeault (23 Mar 2007)

Ah well, I'll have to try it out when I have a (god forbid) kiddo. I figure it would be a win/win situation either he laughs about it, and the situation will be something we reminisce about for years. Or he becomes so angry and enraged that he runs away from home  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Mar 2007)

Vern, we managed to get a Wii in time for March break... but it was challenging. Our plan was to call every store from Wal-Mart to EB Games _every day_ to see if any had arrived. After many "we just sold our last one" calls we did locate a few in Smiths Falls and got there before they disappeared.

Come March break, the kids were overjoyed (they had no idea we'd kept it under wraps for over a week). And the stories are true, it's simple and fun. Pretty much anyone can pick it up and play.

Good luck with the search!


----------



## Journeyman (23 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> *.... have called every single store on this Island to no avail.*



They're available but scarce here in Canada. Third-world countries, like where you live, aren't likely to see them until after you change over from coal and kerosene to electricity. Good luck though   ;D


----------



## armyvern (23 Mar 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> They're available but scarce here in Canada. Third-world countries, like where you live, aren't likely to see them until after you change over from coal and kerosene to electricity. Good luck though   ;D





Nice thoughts JM, so glad you do not have to put up with the wrath of young ones these days!! Yours are getting up there in years now themselves.  >


----------



## Journeyman (23 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> *Nice thoughts JM, so glad you do not have to put up with the wrath of young ones these days!! Yours are getting up there in years now themselves.  > *


The older one "dropped in" at 0430 to pick up a kayak yesterday.  

His younger brother I haven't heard from since St Paddy's Day - - default setting is to presume he's still alive. 

The 10 year old girl that came with this relationship however....... :-\

The forms of madness change, but they never go away.


----------



## armyvern (23 Mar 2007)

Journeyman,

10 year old girls are nothing!! They are a piece of cake compared to 12 year old girls!! 

Trust me, I know!!

 >


----------



## HItorMiss (23 Mar 2007)

Why does this sound like I should be taking a long list of phone #'s for 10 years from now when my girl hit that age range  :-\

Ahh well JM at leat the girl isn't french...oh wait man you're in trouble my sympathy they can be hellcats.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Mar 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Vern, we managed to get a Wii in time for March break... but it was challenging. Our plan was to call every store from Wal-Mart to EB Games _every day_ to see if any had arrived. After many "we just sold our last one" calls we did locate a few in Smiths Falls  and got there before they disappeared.



Well of course there are lots in Smiths Falls,.....doesn't one have to get off the couch to play this game? 8)


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Mar 2007)

Olga Chekhova said:
			
		

> Hmmmm... if you went to school with Vern, you went to school with me too!



I guess that makes 4 of us from the same time frame. I already know who Vern is, but Olga and DFW2T are strangers.


----------



## armyvern (29 Mar 2007)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> I guess that makes 4 of us from the same time frame. I already know who Vern is, but Olga and DFW2T are strangers.



I can assure you...you know who they are!!  

All right,

Birthday for the son is now gone by. Egads...he tells me he'll be driving in 2 years!! Man, I feel old.

He recd the birthday card with the pic of the Wii in it and now knows his name is on the waiting list for one when they eventually arrive at the store. He's good with that!!    Then proceeded to list off a ton of 'acoutrements' that he will _have_ to have...to go with this small box-like electronic object when he gets it. How come none of you pointed out _that_ little factor to me??  

Word up...he also got a digital camera, which he has figured out already. It confused me. Do not _ever_ ask to see the pics of a bunch of 14-15 year old boys running around doing what it is they do...some of them turn out very scary!!


----------



## Yrys (29 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> he tells me he'll be driving in 2 years!! Man, I feel old.
> Do not _ever_ ask to see the pics of a bunch of 14-15 year old boys running around doing what
> it is they do...some of them turn out very scary!!



As long as nobody is ghost driving... (put up the volume, you may miss the music otherwise)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeD029GjUJo


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Birthday for the son is now gone by. Egads...he tells me he'll be driving in 2 years!! Man, I feel old.
> 
> He recd the birthday card with the pic of the Wii in it and now knows his name is on the waiting list for one when they eventually arrive at the store. He's good with that!!    Then proceeded to list off a ton of 'acoutrements' that he will _have_ to have...to go with this small box-like electronic object when he gets it. How come none of you pointed out _that_ little factor to me??
> 
> Word up...he also got a digital camera, which he has figured out already. It confused me. Do not _ever_ ask to see the pics of a bunch of 14-15 year old boys running around doing what it is they do...some of them turn out very scary!!



Son's birthday was early March, and I lucked in and go him a Wii at the local Zellers. Got all the extras and then some. Even his mother likes playing it.

Unlike you though Vern, I have 3 years to wait until his drivers license.


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> I can assure you...you know who they are!!



Alright, got DFW2T, now if only the other will reply.


----------



## Burrows (29 Mar 2007)

I can get my drivers license now!


----------



## armyvern (30 Mar 2007)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I can get my drivers license now!



Mom Warning!!!

And with this announcement by Mr. Kyle Burrows,

I highly suggest all you pedestrians "keep off the sidewalks!!"


----------



## the 48th regulator (30 Mar 2007)

I can make bracelets that are reflective....

Oh wait, they better have beacons and loud horns on them too!

dileas

tess


----------



## Burrows (30 Mar 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I can make bracelets that are reflective....
> 
> Oh wait, they better have beacons and loud horns on them too!
> 
> ...



I like shiny things.  I'm compelled to move towards them.


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Mar 2007)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I can get my drivers license now!


I could since October  8)


----------



## Burrows (30 Mar 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> I could since October  8)


Your shiny blue thing can be changed to a shiny red one very easily Mr. Baker.


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Mar 2007)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Your shiny blue thing can be changed to a shiny red one very easily Mr. Baker.


Better then your vomit colour thing  > (Kidding)


----------



## Burrows (30 Mar 2007)

Its a rather robust shade of Olive thank you very much.


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Mar 2007)

No, looks like my vomit  :-X hehehe  >


----------



## Yrys (30 Mar 2007)

Mmm, young Baker, you know that you're playing with a young DS here ?


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Mar 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Mmm, young Baker, you know that you're playing with a young DS here ?


But I have internet mommy (aka Vern   ) on my side, right mommy  ;D


----------



## NL_engineer (30 Mar 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> But I have internet mommy (aka Vern   ) on my side, right mommy  ;D



:rofl:


----------



## Burrows (30 Mar 2007)

I have more seniority than e-mommy as far as the union is concerned.  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (31 Mar 2007)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I have more seniority than e-mommy as far as the union is concerned.  ;D


Nahh, I also got e-uncle Bobbitt  ;D (sorry Mike but is was comming to this)


----------



## Journeyman (31 Mar 2007)

Wow.....I must have accidentally clicked on "Cadets > Radio Chatter."


----------



## armyvern (31 Mar 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Wow.....I must have accidentally clicked on "Cadets > Radio Chatter."



I've grounded them both now. And sent them off to their rooms.


----------



## Mike Baker (31 Mar 2007)

I'm sorry mommy, I am done


----------



## Chewie (31 Jul 2007)

Hello Stranger

I guess this would be a necro post but I tried to private message you...I keep getting a timed out error message
so hows your summer?  Just finished my las CF trades course 6B there is a GOD


----------

